# Engine Swap



## nauticask8r (Jul 23, 2006)

I have recently recieved a 1992 Nissan Sentra E / B13 and I've have a totaled 1998 200sx and was wondering if i could do a engine swap putting the engine out of the 200sx into the Sentra. I know its a different chasis but the engine codes are they same can someone please help me???


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

if i can put a ca18de from a 89 pulsar nx in a 87 sentra....than you can put this in.
Basicly the same engine......you will find a few things different.
but yeah you can swap them out


----------



## nauticask8r (Jul 23, 2006)

*engine swap*

thanks for the help i now have another question. how hard would it be to convert the transmission from automaitic to stick shift the stick is off the 200sx and the auto is off the sentra


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

You'll need a B13 manual ECU for the correct engine ( SR20DE or GA16DE) as well as the cluthc pedal and brake pedal, some rewiring, a different crossmember and the 4th "dogbone" mount for the front. There is more, but a quick search will find it for you. This all assumes you are not swapping a GA16DE for a SR20DE or vice versa as this would present a ton more complications. You will also need to make sure the sensors are compatible as the B13 is OBD1 and a B14 is OBD2.


----------

